

Ask HN: Is it possible to get cerified in PHP, Perl, Python, C/C++, etc.? - arjungmenon

In my resume I've listed the names of all the programming languages I know, but I don't have any hard proofs (like certifications) to back it up. (This applies esp. to languages like C/C++, Python, Ruby, LISP, ... and even though I know them inside out; I've not been able to find a certification program in them).<p>Some employers test their candidates, but others just believe in what you write. I know of a PHP programmer who listed in a resume a bunch of languages (LISP, Ruby, etc.) that he didn't know for a job that involved PHP programming. The employer didn't check whether he actually knew those languages, and it certainly increased his odds of success compared to his peers who had been more truthful. In the end he got the job.<p>I think it would be good to have certifications that prove to your employers that you know the languages well. There are well-established  certification programs for Java, Oracle, etc. I'm wondering if there are any reputable companies/institutes offering certification in languages like PHP, Perl, Python, C/C++, etc.
======
vaksel
Not really a fan of certificates...seems like a waste. The only time you
should get one, is if your company promotes them...i.e. take so and so class
and get a bonus or a raise.

Personally I think you'd be much better of making a few sample programs in
each language, and showing those to the potential employers. Just throw them
up on a site, and throw the url into the resume.

~~~
mnemonik
Create a pet project or two, contribute to open source. These will show what
you actually know, where as a certification will largely just become a way for
people to game the system.

------
ideamonk
I just hope I don't get to see a day when certificates for C/C++, Python, PHP!
start to exist and people start cashing on it! Some things are meant to be
free from certifications, projects and work speaks of better quality than a
certificate. Where ever money and tag starts coming into picture, there
corruption too starts sneaking in... thats evident when I see my colleagues
clearing CCNA papers and Sun certifications with help of google.

------
lacker
From the resumes I've seen, most people list far more languages on their
resume than you could expect them to be very proficient with. I wouldn't worry
about it - there are a lot more important qualities for a software engineer
than "knowing the languages well".

One friend of mine did like to ask interviewees questions like "So, you say
you are skilled in Prolog. Could you write some Prolog code to reverse a
linked list?"

------
gaius
You can be a Microsoft Certified Developer if you want, I think that includes
Visual C++ or maybe it's all C# now. Oracle does certifications for PL/SQL
too. No-one takes either of them terribly seriously.

~~~
gaius
Oh, and Sun does Certified Java Developer too.

------
physcab
I would agree that certifications are not really important. Develop a solid
portfolio of projects, show that users benefited, and then walk your employer
through the lessons you learned.

